# Hindi/Urdu: aftertaste



## lcfatima

How can I express that a food leaves a taste in my mouth, like an aftertaste? 

e.g. a bitter aftertaste?


----------



## Black lvlamba

Karaila khanay se mere mooN maiN kaRwa zaiqa _reh jata hai_

Karailay mooN maiN KaRwa Zaiqa _choR jatay haiN_


----------



## panjabigator

I agree with Black Ivlamba's suggestion.

And welcome to the forum! Nice to have a Pashto speaker here


----------



## Black lvlamba

Thanks punjabi bhai.


----------



## Faylasoof

After taste in Urdu or Hindi can also be:

بَعدِ ذائقَہ _ba3d-e-zā’iqah_ or بَعدِ احساس _ba3d-e-‘eHsās__,_depending on the situation.


----------



## Black lvlamba

Faylasoof said:


> After taste in Urdu or Hindi can also be:
> 
> بَعدِ ذائقَہ _ba3d-e-zā’iqah_ or بَعدِ احساس _ba3d-e-‘eHsās__,_depending on the situation.


 
Faylasoof, you are right, but how often is this used in colloquial Urdu?


----------



## BP.

I tend to think it would very much exist in vernacular spoken Urdu, but colloquial speech would've had shed it.


----------



## Faylasoof

Hello Black lvlamba, 


  The trouble these days with usage is that due to the huge <<Urdu Diaspora>> and the increase of neologisms, we are often encountering words and expressions that may not always appear commonly used or even acceptable. I think this is one example. In old / er dictionaries you may not find these, but they also fail to show a lot of other things. 

  Although I’ve heard this from some people, my feeling is that it is not that common, though correct, both grammatically and in conveying the right idea.


----------



## panjabigator

Curious, would Urduphones understand the word <swād> for <zā'iqah>?  kaṚwā swād chhoṚte hai.n


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

*Swaad* would be understood by PK Punjabi speakers as it is still their word for dhaa2iqah (if you like : zaa'iqah)... It's also clearly understood as a Punjabi word (= not Urdu)

What about the (Quranic) Arabic word *khitaam*... (after-taste) is it ever used in Urdu???


----------



## lcfatima

I would guess that Urduphones would understand the word *swaad* from films and Indian TV commercials, but not elect to use the word as it sounds marked as Hindi.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Curious, would Urduphones understand the word <swād> for <zā'iqah>? ka





panjabigator said:


> Ṛwā swād chhoṚte hai.n


 No PG a real Urduphone won't - unless of course exposed to Punjabi influence, as Cilqui says.



Cilquiestsuens said:


> *Swaad* would be understood by PK Punjabi speakers as it is still their word for dhaa2iqah (if you like : zaa'iqah)... It's also clearly understood as a Punjabi word (= not Urdu)





Cilquiestsuens said:


> What about the (Quranic) Arabic word *khitaam*... (after-taste) is it ever used in Urdu???


 Cilqui, for us it means this:
ختام = completion = خاتمہ \ تکمیل \ انجام \ اتمام \ اختتام

*Not aftertaste!*

(Even in MSA, ختام = termination, conclusion etc. )


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Well, it is the way the word *khitaam* is normally translated in *suurat-al-MuTaffifiina*

*'yusqawnu mir rahiiqim makhtuum  -  khitaamuhu misk...'*


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes, I realise it but in Urdu we don't use it that way. it seems it isn't used so even in MSA -direct descendent of Quranic Arabic. 

We've borrowed many Arabic words, some have same / similar meaning to the original, others not. 

Both بَعدِ ذائقَہ _ba3d-e-zā’iqah_ and بَعدِ احساس _ba3d-e-‘eHsās_ are of Arabic origin (as you know) - and they are used to mean aftertaste.


----------



## lcfatima

Cilqui in Arabic that portion of the verse is cited to sort of give someone well wishes, the khitaam means like "end" there, too. The verse would be a good one to put in the Arabic section to get the best translation and how it is used in colloquial Arabic from the Quranic.


----------



## panjabigator

Many thanks for your replies all.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Faylasoof said:


> Yes, I realise it but in Urdu we don't use it that way. it seems it isn't used so even in MSA -direct descendent of Quranic Arabic.
> 
> We've borrowed many Arabic words, some have same / similar meaning to the original, others not.
> 
> Both بَعدِ ذائقَہ _ba3d-e-zā’iqah_ and بَعدِ احساس _ba3d-e-‘eHsās_ are of Arabic origin (as you know) - and they are used to mean aftertaste.


 

Thank you Faylasoof Saahab! This is what I wanted to know... I knew for sure that this word is not part of the modern lexicon of Urdu... You now confirm it was never used in Urdu in this sense.



lcfatima said:


> Cilqui in Arabic that portion of the verse is cited to sort of give someone well wishes, the khitaam means like "end" there, too. The verse would be a good one to put in the Arabic section to get the best translation and how it is used in colloquial Arabic from the Quranic.


 
Yes indeed! I have checked my dictionaries and I see this word isn't given as a possible translation for : aftertaste. So for sure it's not in MSA... What about Classical Arabic??? This question pertains to the Arabic forum... Just one remark here: the world khitaam in the verse I quote is one of these words that translators and mufassirs interpret in different ways, aftertaste being one of them...

Thank  you  all for your valuable input.


----------



## bakshink

aa.nvalaa mu.Nh mei.n miiThaa svaad chho.D jataa hai


----------

